# Best places for second-hand furniture?



## SilverClover (May 30, 2011)

Other than dubizzle, where's good to look for second-hand furniture? I know back home we'd have what were called 'auctions'; not really an auction, per se, but a store selling second-hand furnishings, electronics and the like. Is there perhaps a marketplace that would be good to look at?  

Thanks!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Local supermarkets like spinneys often have adverts from expats who are leaving and want to sell everything quickly and cheaply.


----------



## SilverClover (May 30, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Local supermarkets like spinneys often have adverts from expats who are leaving and want to sell everything quickly and cheaply.


Thanks!  

I had a quick google too and it turns out that the Dubai Flea Market is being held this Saturday!  

Is there any area where there are clusters of second-hand shops?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

SilverClover said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I had a quick google too and it turns out that the Dubai Flea Market is being held this Saturday!
> 
> Is there any area where there are clusters of second-hand shops?


Not that I know of, Karama has good cheap (new) furniture shops.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

SilverClover said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I had a quick google too and it turns out that the Dubai Flea Market is being held this Saturday!
> 
> Is there any area where there are clusters of second-hand shops?


If this is the one in Safa Park - don't bother. It's a place where people unload their junk. I went once and could not believe what people put out to sell. Personally I would burn it before letting people see it. The thought of wearing someone elses shoes or socks -  - but I guess there are people that would for the right price. There are a couple of tables with new items, mostly ladies clothing.


----------



## SilverClover (May 30, 2011)

Sunset said:


> If this is the one in Safa Park - don't bother. It's a place where people unload their junk. I went once and could not believe what people put out to sell. Personally I would burn it before letting people see it. The thought of wearing someone elses shoes or socks -  - but I guess there are people that would for the right price. There are a couple of tables with new items, mostly ladies clothing.


Its in Zabeel Park, if you google Dubai Flea Market you'll find the site for it.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

SilverClover said:


> Its in Zabeel Park, if you google Dubai Flea Market you'll find the site for it.


OK, heard about that one. Apparently you have to get there early as the good stuff (small kitchen appliances?), what there is of it, goes quickly. 

What exactly are you looking for? People put up notices in Spinneys and Park N Shop (don't know about other places) where they are looking to sell off their furniture.


----------



## SilverClover (May 30, 2011)

Sunset said:


> OK, heard about that one. Apparently you have to get there early as the good stuff (small kitchen appliances?), what there is of it, goes quickly.
> 
> What exactly are you looking for? People put up notices in Spinneys and Park N Shop (don't know about other places) where they are looking to sell off their furniture.


Just general bits and pieces and anything and everything, really.  I'm moving into my first place on Sept 16 and just want to have a nosy about to find stuff.  

I was looking for second hand shops because I'm looking for furniture for my lounge.


----------

